# New Remington 870's not dependable?



## WhiteStoneGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

Let me start by saying that I have always been an 870 fan and always have recommended them to people wanting their first shotgun,  BUT have you guys heard of or experienced the latest production 870's not cycling cheap shells? I know of two instances personally where brand new 870 12 gauge's would not eject cheaper shells. I felt bad for the one guy who I convinced to get one over another model he was looking at because I told him 870's could handle anything. The other friend said he has to shoot AA shells, because the cheaper target loads swell up and get hung when cycling. Both guns were cleaned properly to address the issue, but they both still hang up on some of the cheap loads. 

Has anyone else experiences this? If they have, do you know if Remington is doing anything about it? I don't want to see a legendary gun model go by the wayside.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 13, 2014)

Only way tofind out is to contact them directly explaine both situations and see what they recommend. I know the seasons are upon us and being without a gun is not in anyones interest. Best of luck hope you can figure something out.


----------



## 27metalman (Sep 13, 2014)

Me and a guy I work with had this conversation yesterday... he said that his hangs up more than cycling thru.  He's very disappointed.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 13, 2014)

This is really sad to read.  Too long a line proven guns for this...


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a 20 gauge express that would hang up on the cheap stuff. Until, I took a little polish compound, a rag, and a cleaning rod with a drill and polished it just a tad. Haven't had any issues since.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 13, 2014)

I had a 11-87 20GA that the extracter broke 2boxes in. I sent it back 6 months later I got it back and wouldn't feed a Remington shell and hasn't since.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 13, 2014)

Had to send one back recently because the barrel would not come off the receiver.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 13, 2014)

I just got rid of mine. Wouldn't shuck shells, and couldn't keep rust off of it. JUNK. Wish I would have never got rid of my old 870.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2014)

I hate to hear this because it has been a great shotgun. I guess I better hold on to mine as old as it is.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 13, 2014)

My old 870 certainly ain't going anywhere. It's been a while since I shot ducks with it but with the fully rifled slug barrel it's a beast in the deer woods!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 13, 2014)

My boy got one several years back.  Had a problem ejecting shells.  Called Rem. and sent it back, they had a gun smith look at it and it came from the factory with a burr in end of the barrel.  Just enough to grab a shell and not let the extractor pull it out.  They made it right though.


----------



## GLS (Sep 13, 2014)

There's a difference between the Wingmaster, the old 870, and the Express.  The Express is more cheaply made.  I have the Express Super Mag Waterfowler/Turkey and it won't extract RGL loads dove loads--a Remington shotgun that won't handle Remington shells.  It will extract Winchesters.  The problem is a rough chamber.  Sometimes it takes more than polishing.  It's been a few years since solid brass heads have been used in shells.  Now they are steel-appear to be brass, but stick a magnet on them and you'll see what I mean.  Steel heads expand, but don't contract like the old brass heads did.  If a chamber is the slightest bit rough, extraction becomes an issue.  There are several ways to remedy it, but sometimes polishing is not enough.  I've heard of folks using brake cylinder hones to do the job--and Kroll oil.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 13, 2014)

I have an 870 and love mine, but I have heard that some of the newer ones were having issues.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 14, 2014)

You wont have a issue with a wingmaster. You will pay less for the express, and you get what you pay for


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 14, 2014)

I just bought a 870 Express in 20 gauge and have been putting Winchester Universal bird rounds through them with no issue. I just looked at the 870 Express in 12 gauge today, thinking about buying one.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 14, 2014)

I just bought a 870 Magnum Express, shot it for the first time on opening Dove day. Shot two boxes of shells, Remington Express 8's and 7 1/2's never had a problem and limited out!!! Might be the shells and not the gun????


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 14, 2014)

i got a new 870 a couple years ago just for dog training purposes and just pretty much shoot popper loads out of it and it always cycles them. my kid has shot a few ducks from it with no problems and i have shot a few doves with it. if it'll cycle popper loads it'll cycle anything.


----------



## Gofish206 (Sep 14, 2014)

I know of 3 newer Remington 870 super magnums that when shooting the cheap winchester loads will not let you eject them until they cool down.


----------



## builditbreakit (Sep 15, 2014)

*New 870s*

I have been looking at new 870 as my trusty old one that never gave a problem in past 3 years in now sitting on bottom of a river 
The guy at Dicks which i don't think has a clue, said the newest ones at-least Express that is, are made in China. I looked this up and could not confirm it. But for $260 new out door, kinda hard not to try a new one.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Sep 15, 2014)

I had issues not ejecting shells (only with Remington steel shot)when I bought one about a year and a half ago. Gave it a good clean and lube job and sat on couch working the slide. Cleaned and lubed it again and have had no issues since. I think they just need to be broken in. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 15, 2014)

my 1187 super mag has been taking up space in my safe for a couple of years now. practicly brand new doesent cycle any type of shell reliably, doesent eject properly. may try to polish the reciever and see if that helps, or not waist my time....

now, my old 870 wingmaster is a killing machine!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 15, 2014)

No the Remington 870's are not made in China.


----------



## florida boy (Sep 17, 2014)

Gofish206 said:


> I know of 3 newer Remington 870 super magnums that when shooting the cheap winchester loads will not let you eject them until they cool down.



mine would snatch the "brass" off ......I was always an 870 fan but I quickly got rid of my new supermag


----------



## patcavscout (Sep 17, 2014)

Well I hate to be Captain Obvious here but there is plenty of anecdotal evidence about waning quality of Remingtons in recent years. Not just in the 870s but also with their 700s too. Which is a shame because they have become so iconic. But this is what happens when good companies lose their way in producing a quality product and share holders only care about profits. Look at pretty much everything else that is sold under the Freedom Group family tree. It all has become cheap junk. Couple months back when I was looking for an autoloader for this season I was really leaning towards the Versamax. But tales of lower quality combined with the little voice in my head wondering how much of the $1200 price tag was going to Brett Favre. I would say to anyone shopping for a classic Remington model to go scour the pawnshops for a deal.  The 870 has been around for 63 years. There are over 10 million of them out there, except for builditbreakit's, that were built at a time when quality and craftsmanship meant more.


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 17, 2014)

Not defending the 870 but some of the cheap shells are just that, cheap.


----------



## Swamperdog (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Remington shotguns but haven't purchased one since 1990.  However, I've purchased a Mossberg 500 Persuader, Flex 500 Turkey and a 535 Turkey within the last 2 years and haven't had any problems at all with any of these guns.  I did have a fit problem with the 535 deer slug barrel that came in the combo kit.  I sent it back to Mossberg with the receiver and had it back in hand in less than 2 weeks with a polished butt to the barrel and a perfect fit.

I guess I better hold onto my 1100 LT20s and 11-87s from the late '70s to 1990!

-Swamperdog


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 17, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> No the Remington 870's are not made in China.



There is  a Chinese Knock off 870 Made by Norinco.
The call it an 870 clone. No Remington does not make them China as far as we know.


----------



## winchester pre64 (Sep 17, 2014)

I got a friend in a local LE department.  they bought about 80 of them sent 20 back.  wouldn't eject the shell no matter how hard you pulled back, it would just tear the side of the case and the action would open.  needle nose pliers would then easily remove the spent shell.  Remington replaced the 20.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Sep 23, 2014)

My son has the china knock off receiver is machined where Remington is pressed and after three seasons has been very reliable but it's hard to get over the china part ( his grandpa bought it for him)


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 23, 2014)

Well I have friends that have old 870 and I have seen them put there 870 threw the ringer. They use them for paddles, push poles and everything else.  With that said, If I bought any new gun and had to send back to factory or polish the barrel are do any repairs to make it work. They would be giving my money Back. When I buy a new gun it is to replace a gun I have wore out. I don't want to buy a gun and have too, have it repaired  before I hunt with it.  Only way I would repair one is if I cause the damage. But that me!!!  I wish Glock would come out with a Waterfowl gun I would buy it.
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## babin (Sep 23, 2014)

Any one having problems with their 870 super mag with 3-1/2 shells? I'm having problem with my gun not holding 3 3-1/2 shells. It's only holding two. Called Remington they said it's not designed to hold 3 3-1/2. I think this is CensoredCensored!


----------

